# Anyone over here tried blockchain based gambling?



## Roger (Dec 21, 2018)

*For example,* *Chain-Bet.com, which is running on Bitcoin Blockchain...*


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 21, 2018)

That's interesting. I have never heard of this type of gambling. It's total luck, right? Unlike sports betting where there is skill applied.


----------



## Roger (Dec 21, 2018)

BgFutbol said:


> That's interesting. I have never heard of this type of gambling. It's total luck, right? Unlike sports betting where there is skill applied.


Yes. It is totally about luck. It is also independently verifiable that the operator can not cheat at their end.


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 22, 2018)

Roger said:


> Yes. It is totally about luck. It is also independently verifiable that the operator can not cheat at their end.


This one's good but I am interested more on sports because I bookies can make wrong odds, I have more chance there. I do not say that I am good but if I was I wold have more chance to win in sports beting. It is interesting though.


----------



## elabor7 (Dec 27, 2018)

There are sports bookmakers, who accept crypto as money, but I prefer to wager with normal currency (euro, dollars etc ...)


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 27, 2018)

elabor7 said:


> There are sports bookmakers, who accept crypto as money, but I prefer to wager with normal currency (euro, dollars etc ...)



I still think most of the people prefer this. Months ago my father didn't even know online  gambling existed. Now if I need to explain him how crypto betting websites work it will take long time....


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 11, 2019)

Actually it's convenient especially if your bitcoin already appreciated in value and you have earnnings and then wanted to transfer money to your sports betting account... or just wanted to get rid of your bitcoin... like investing your  $$ in a lot of places.. or play...


----------



## mamiocha (Jan 13, 2019)

yea i think a normal currenncy are much better than btc or crypto..


----------



## Jim.Fox.Blues245 (Jan 14, 2019)

If you want to bet using bitcoin you can try Vodds, they accept BTC plus they will give you a demo account if you want to try them first before using a real account just contact their customer support about demo account.


----------

